

Ruby is about to get red hot again -- Opal -- Volt -- Ruby Fire -- Rails - gamechangr
http://astonj.com/tech/ruby-is-about-to-get-red-hot-again/#disqus_thread

======
ylluminate
Once people start to discover OpalRB, anyone that appreciates the value and
clarity of Ruby will love the value proposition of replacing JavaScript in
their workflow. Ruby in the browser is a fantastic resource that has served us
exceptionally well now for nearly a year!

------
mhartl
N.B. The link points to the comments thread.

~~~
gamechangr
Yeah, I'm not exactly sure why that happened -- I just copy/pasted the link.
This blog post was "flagkill" one time on HN earlier today.

A quick thank you (Mhartl) as I am literally going through your most recent
tutorial and last years Youtube video as we speak.

------
gamechangr
Say goodbye to Angular and Ember

